# Capture d'écran, où vont les images ?



## vazen (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, la première fois que j'ai fais une capture d'écran (pomme Maj 3), le document s'est placé d'office sur le bureau. Génial.
Mais depuis, problème, quand je fais capture d'écran, plus rien sur le bureau ? L'image est-elle quand-même enregistrée ? Si oui où ? 
Merci


----------



## vazen (21 Septembre 2008)

En fait, en faisant plusieurs essais coup sur coup je me rends compte que ça ne marche pas à tous les coups ? Comment cela est-il possible ?


----------



## BS0D (21 Septembre 2008)

je sais pas ce que tu as comme matos, mais es-tu sûr que t'appuies à fond sur les touches? 
je dis ça parce que des fois on est surpris et faut pas aller chercher midi à 14h

normalement tu entends un petit clic-clic lors de la capture, as tu ce son à chaque fois?


----------



## vazen (21 Septembre 2008)

iMac tout neuf. Oui j'appuie à fond sur les touches. Des fois ça marche avec le 3 du pavé de gauche, des fois avec le 3 de la ligne du haut c'est très étrange...


----------



## BS0D (21 Septembre 2008)

http://www.osxfacile.com/captureecran.html​


----------



## vazen (21 Septembre 2008)

Oui j'avais vu merci. Ma question porte plutôt sur le fait de savoir pourquoi ça ne marche pas à tous les coups...


----------



## rigolpazavexa (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

1) En principe l'image s'affiche sur le bureau, sauf si tu actionnes en plus la touche "contrôle".
2) Aspect aléatoire : as-tu essayé la combinaison commande/majuscule/4. Tu dois voir le curseur apparaître à chaque fois pour choisir la zone de capture. Si oui, l'image doit se trouver sur le bureau.
3) Combien d'images de capture as-tu sur ton bureau ? Penses à les renommer
4) A tout hasard, regarde aussi dans ton dossier "documents"

@+
JM

NB : A ma connaissance, pas avec les chiffres du clavier numérique.
NB 2 : As-tu, dans les "préférences système/clavier et souris/raccourcis clavier" modifier une valeur ?
Le problème a-til lieu sous finder ou dans certaines applications particulières (certaines ont une allergie à la capture)


Note du modo (à l'auteur du topic) : Ici, c'est "Applications", ton problème concernant une fonction du Finder, on déménage dans "Mac OS X" !


----------



## jac.bu (24 Janvier 2011)

Je fais suite, un peu, aux témoignages de certains, concernant les captures d'écran.
En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise un iMac et un MacMini.
Le MacMini est géré (écran, souris et clavier) via l'iMac, grâce à REMOTE. Ca fonctionne bien.
Mais, cependant, j'ai un problème permanent : je ne peux pas faire de copie d'écran, lorsque je me sers de REMOTE.
Y aurait-il une astuce pour y parvenir ?  Cette fonction me manque ENORMEMENT.

Merci de vos bons et rapides conseils.


----------



## bambougroove (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux pas t'aider concernant Remote, mais as-tu essayé l'utilisation de l'application "Capture", qui offre des possibilités supplémentaires notamment de choisir le dossier de destination et le format de fichier des captures ? 
Applications > Utilitaires > Capture.app (à mettre dans ton dock pour l'avoir sous la main).


----------



## jac.bu (25 Janvier 2011)

Oui, j'ai bien essayé avec l'outil CAPTURE... et, justement, il fallait que je vous en parle.
Je répète que j'utilise REMOTE DESKTOP... à partir d'un iMac, pour utiliser un MACMINI...
Je suis donc allé sur CAPTURE (bien sûr : le CAPTURE qui se trouve dans les appli du MACMINI), pour tenter de capturer une partie d'écran correspondant au MACMINI.... la fenêtre s'est bien ouverte, m'invitant à enregistrer la capture sous le nom....., et me demandant où...... 
Jusques là : parfait.
Quand j'ai cliqué sur le bouton ENREGISTRER, l'image créée est allée se placer sur le Bureau de l'iMac (et non sur celui du MACMINI)....

Autre remarque : si j'utilise la combinaison de touches : pomme-shift-4, toujours sur l'écran correspondant au MACMINI, le déclic (bruit d'appareil photo) se fait bien, mais la capture n'apparaît nullepart. Croyant à une erreur d'aiguillage, j'ai tenté de trouver le fichier, via Pomme F, ou bien via SpotLight... rien à l'horizon. Ficfhiers non trouvés.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

jac.bu a dit:


> Oui, j'ai bien essayé avec l'outil CAPTURE... et, justement, il fallait que je vous en parle.
> Je répète que j'utilise REMOTE DESKTOP... à partir d'un iMac, pour utiliser un MACMINI...
> Je suis donc allé sur CAPTURE (bien sûr : le CAPTURE qui se trouve dans les appli du MACMINI), pour tenter de capturer une partie d'écran correspondant au MACMINI.... la fenêtre s'est bien ouverte, m'invitant à enregistrer la capture sous le nom....., et me demandant où......
> Jusques là : parfait.
> ...



Salut,

Essaye la solution >Enregistrer sous > Nouveau dossier > Image/Captures/ .... (comme cela tu va les trouver dans ce dossier


----------



## alessmuse (8 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,

Petit partage d'expérience suite à disparition des captures d'écran avec cmd + maj + 4... Le bruit de l'appareil photo était bien là, mais plus du tout d'images sur le bureau. Ma solution tentée : éteindre et rallumer l'ordinateur (MacBook Pro mi 2012). Et j'ai vu toutes mes copies d'écran faites auparavant réapparues sur le bureau. Voilà, petit test peut-être à faire avant d'autres manipulations si cela ne revient pas malgré cela...
Bonne journée.


----------



## PDD (10 Juin 2019)

Depuis Mojave je fais "com,maj 5" puis retour et aucun soucis, la copie est sur le bureau.


----------

